# got the stitches out today



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

Went for the post op visit to the surgeon today. She was thrilled with how the incision looks and some sprayed numbing agent in my nostrils made it painless for both the scope and the stitch removal. She reviewed my labs but even though I asked for a copy of them, managed to forget to get them from her. She said many patients complain about tiredness following a TT and that the freezing feet and hands may be that we will be tweaking the porcine a bit. Released me to go back to teaching for Monday. I will call the office and ask them to fax out the lab copies to me.
Absolute best part was that there were NO abnormal cells in the pathology! Prayers have been answered!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

What a wonderful update!! And yes; I do believe prayers have been answered!

So, overall...................you feel pretty darn good?


----------



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes, feel pretty good. Very relieved that it is over with and no C. I am able to rest in bed much better without my trachea being squished by the goiter!


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

That is great news. Hope you continue to feel wonderful!


----------

